# Wyndham presentation at Sedona?



## KDD (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello-
What should we expect from attending a sales presentation at Sedona?   We are supposed to be staying 3 nights at the Sedona Real Inn, which tripadvisor reviewers seemed to like, but the paperwork says Wyndham "reserves the right to substitute any advertised lodging or feature with one of equal or greater value."  I bought the package because we've always heard Sedona was beautiful, but now I'm wondering what in the earth got into me.  It will be at least a 6 hour drive there from our home near LA. 
Kathleen


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't speak to the Inn itself, but the map shows it's located in West Sedona, getting close to the edge of town.  That gives you extraordinary views of the red rocks in the area, and you'll really be able to enjoy the sunrises and sunsets.  You'll need your car to get around, expecially to the better restaurants in the area, but I suspect it'll be just fine.  They aren't all that far away, and Sedona isn't THAT large a town.  I think you'll have a fine time.  Have fun!

Dave


----------



## KDD (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you, but I guess I'm really wondering on how to expect the sales presentation to go, how professionally we will be treated.  We will be interested on seeing how the points program works, but probably not interested in purchasing at that time. How we are treated in the presentation will seriously affect how we feel about Wyndham. I see you've purchased -how have you been treated by the organization?  Have you attended many presentations?

Tripadvisor reviews show the Sedona Real Inn to be nice and we have the area is really beautiful.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 8, 2009)

KDD said:


> Thank you, but I guess I'm really wondering on how to expect the sales presentation to go, how professionally we will be treated.  We will be interested on seeing how the points program works, but probably not interested in purchasing at that time. How we are treated in the presentation will seriously affect how we feel about Wyndham. I see you've purchased -how have you been treated by the organization?  Have you attended many presentations?
> 
> Tripadvisor reviews show the Sedona Real Inn to be nice and we have the area is really beautiful.



You will be treated by 3 persons

The 1st sale people that suppose to get you.

His/her manager

The closer(or hammer).  

Depends on their personality and wake up mood, since they probably think their living is depends on this, so they may feel they have any rights to say or do whatever they want, you will get treated.

Most of sales just sales, they have no idea what kind of product they are selling, they just follow their training material.  Which basically is not writting intend to show case the program, but to find your weak spot so you can park your money.

A good % the sales are temp employer.  They know the company's news from Yahoo.  They will tell you something here or there, but unless they are regional VP, they are not in any of the important company meeting.  And I am pretty sure you will not get get pitch by regional sale VP.

Jya-Ning


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 8, 2009)

We didn't go to the Wyndham presentation in Sedona, but we did in Hawaii in June.  We were out in 35 minutes, but we got lucky.  I told our salesman that I bought my original week on eBay for $600 and it's gotten me everywhere I wanted to go.  I could tell he was new because he really didn't know how to answer/handle my comments.  When he asked me how much points were going for on eBay and he looked sick when I gave him an honest answer.  And that was before the recent drop in prices.  I felt sorry for him, but I certainly wasn't interested in buying,

Sue


----------



## jdb0822 (Jan 10, 2009)

KDD said:


> Thank you, but I guess I'm really wondering on how to expect the sales presentation to go, how professionally we will be treated.  We will be interested on seeing how the points program works, *but probably not interested in purchasing at that time.* How we are treated in the presentation will seriously affect how we feel about Wyndham. I see you've purchased -how have you been treated by the organization?  Have you attended many presentations?
> 
> Tripadvisor reviews show the Sedona Real Inn to be nice and we have the area is really beautiful.



*NEVER, EVER, EVER *buy directly from Wyndham, NO MATTER WHAT THEY SAY. Period.


----------



## mcalvelage (Jan 14, 2009)

*Sedona Presentation*

I have sit through a presentation in Sedona.  If you are saying no you can expect on most of your day spent there.  They will work on you hard.   I took my parents with me.  They tried everything they could to get us to buy.  The last thing they will offer you at the presentation (your 3rd person) is the Discovery Program.  It does sound like a good deal.  It is not.  I purchased this when I was in Florida.  I don't recommended it.  My parents have bought me two resale timeshares for less than I have paid for the Discovery.  The truth is the timeshare is great but don't buy from the Developer.  Another helpful hit.  Go to the presentation as close to closing as you can.  They may spend less time trying to get you to buy.  I hope your experience is better than mine.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Never, ever buy Wyndham retail is the best advice you will hear or read*



mcalvelage said:


> I have sit through a presentation in Sedona.  If you are saying no you can expect on most of your day spent there.  They will work on you hard.   I took my parents with me.  They tried everything they could to get us to buy.  The last thing they will offer you at the presentation (your 3rd person) is the Discovery Program.  It does sound like a good deal.  It is not.  I purchased this when I was in Florida.  I don't recommended it.  My parents have bought me two resale timeshares for less than I have paid for the Discovery.  The truth is the timeshare is great but don't buy from the Developer.  Another helpful hit.  Go to the presentation as close to closing as you can.  They may spend less time trying to get you to buy.  I hope your experience is better than mine.



Never, EVER, buy retail from Wyndham.  There is NO VALUE to anything they may offer to make it worth the obscene premium you would pay over current resale pricing.  Until Wyndham gets the differential in line no one should ever consider a retail Wyndham purchase. Not ever.  Keep repeating that resale is cheaper and they really have no comeback. A point is a point.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 14, 2009)

mcalvelage said:


> If you are saying no you can expect on most of your day spent there.  They will work on you hard.



No, say no will give you out in 15 min to 1/2 day most.  Say yes or express interst in purchase will keep you there for whole day.  So, by the time you finish all the signed, you will have no idea what you actually signed, how much you actually paid, and hopefully anything they told you what you can do with your purchase.

Jya-Ning


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 14, 2009)

Visit www.wyndhamowners.org and see what a nightmare Wyndham has turned out to be, then use what you learn there to use as ammunition during the sales pitch:

Loss of benefits for developer buyers (who pay $20K and up), and now have to pay $99 and $129 for the guest certificates.

No longer able to transfer points to other owners, which hurts a large number of owners

Now it costs $10 per 1,000 to buy extra points from Wyndham, when it was $5.00 just a few months ago

Resale buyers don't get any benefits from the original purchaser, which has devalued the points level to less than 1 cent, when they are asking about 15 cents retail.   So no resale value for the original purchaser.  

Wyndham is all about devaluing what we own.    The worst, greediest company..........but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 14, 2009)

jdb0822 said:


> *NEVER, EVER, EVER *buy directly from Wyndham, NO MATTER WHAT THEY SAY. Period.



Let me see, how can I say it better?? I can't say it better, so I'll just say it again 

*NEVER, EVER, EVER *buy directly from Wyndham, NO MATTER WHAT THEY SAY. Period.


----------



## KDD (Jan 16, 2009)

*Another question -  is it required that we travel to a site by their van?*

Hmm. Thanks for the tips and links.  We are trying to avoid being trapped longer than necessary in the presentation. We have more than enough time share weeks now, so honestly wont be buying, no matter what the incentive. 

So it seems best to just say that straight out and not mislead the sales rep.  After all, Wyndham solicitated me by phone, I didnt call them.  At the time I bought the hotel stay, I was just interested in seeing one of their resorts, and since one was in an area we wanted to visit, thought why not.

If we have to go to a site, does anyone know if we are required to travel to the site in their vans?  It takes us captive.  I would rather follow in our truck.


----------



## KDD (Jan 16, 2009)

*Another question -  is it required that we travel to a site by their van?*

Hmm. Thanks for the tips and links.  We are trying to avoid being trapped longer than necessary in the presentation. We have more than enough time share weeks now, so honestly wont be buying, no matter what the incentive. 

So it seems best to just say that straight out and not mislead the sales rep.  After all, Wyndham solicitated me by phone, I didnt call them,. and at the time, I was just interested in seeing one of their resorts, and since one was in an area we wanted to visit, thought why not.

If we have to go to a site, does anyone know if we are required to travel to the site in their vans?  It takes us captive.  I would rather follow in our truck.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 16, 2009)

KDD said:


> If we have to go to a site, does anyone know if we are required to travel to the site in their vans?  It takes us captive.  I would rather follow in our truck.



You can do whatever you like.  They may tell you may not be able to park there since space is limited.  Usually the sell certer is not that far from the resort anyway.

Jya-Ning


----------

